# Camber after H&R coilover install...



## TeutoniC5 (Apr 2, 2011)

After my installation, and before allowing for any settling, my front camber was off by 0.7 and 0.2 degrees on the left and right side, respectively. The rear is off by 0.2 degrees on each side. Im not really sure if that is a lot or a little, what did you guys do as far as camber after your install? Camber plates or adjustable control arms in the front, and H&R eccentric bolts in the rear? Any suggestions and personal experiences would be greatly appreciated. 

By the way, Im Brett, I have been on AudiWorld for the past five or so years, but the people in the C5 thread are...well...I felt it was time for a new forum. I currently own a 2.8 sedan and had a 2.8 Avant prior. 

Thanks!

-Brett


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

I took my car for an alignment after my h&r coil install. They were never able to 0 out the camber. Its only off a fee degrees. I say dont worry about it. My tires look fine also. I also switch between winter and summer tires.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I got an alignment and installed Stern Adjustable Upper Control Arms at the same time. Gotten the camber and toe pretty close to spec.


----------

